# Good Bottom Feeders for 25gal Tank?



## TheWaterChanger (Jan 4, 2014)

I am a few weeks away from the end of cycling in my 25gal freshwater tank and I was curious, as reference for the future, what sort of bottom feeder would you all recommend for a tank this size? 

I don't want anything that would take up a huge footprint in the tank as a balloon molly, an upside-down catfish and a glass catfish already inhabit the tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

A bristle nose pleco would be good, but you must have only one and they need veggies and driftwood.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

You could do 4-6 corys depending on the type and size. Shrimp ot dwarf cray fish would work. With shrimp. you will need a lot of cover to keep the shrimplets safe.

The pleco is a good idea as well, just make sure to get the kind that stay small. Common plecos get way too big for a 29gal.


----------

